# Crude Analysis For Prepared Foods



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In searching for QUALITY foods I found this link.Check it out and hit the 0-6 star rating on left to find best prepared foods.You can also search your present food (if it is there) on right.I was suprised to find one of my two foods did not rank well yet my other has 3 stars.It's good info for all who feed prepared(flake,pellets,wafers).I'll let you all know there were no 6 star foods yet.The criteria for rating is explained as well as how they came to their rating.0 worst-6 best.

NLS


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks coralbandit for the link. It helped me build a list of foods that I could recommend to customers at my work. It's a fantastic find!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

That is an excellent site to evaluate the food you are feeding! But, check out the other articles too...they give good reviews/experience on different brands/types of filters with the specs of each manufacture as well as maintenance tips, etc. Thanks coralbandit.<label for="rb_iconid_14">







</label>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya all around great info for all! Hard to find opinions based on fact with legit explanations,yet that's what this is.I'm really bummed as one of my favorite foods(and my fish as well) ranked 1 star.I really feel the need to change up in the future.
ANYONE KNOW A CHAIN STORE THAT SELLS ZOO MED FOODS? Their earthworm flake looked like the bomb, but can only find 4 oz containers online(I buy flake at 3.8 lbs per clip!)


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I love this site as well---I have been reading an article about the Marineland C canister series and debating if I should take his recommendation on what to put into my trays. I currently have what was sent with original canister---bio balls and ceramic rings plus the sponges.....my bottom tray I do have the sponges, then I have the Purigen tray, then bio-balls, and top try I have the ceramic rings with the polishing filter on top. So I want wants best, but am sort of lost now! Any suggestions would be great--I have the Marineland canister C-530. I am also looking on the Seachem site as well and they have Seachem Laboratories Matrix that I could put in one of my trays....Just wondering whats best to have in my trays----


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Tom, I've been trying to find Zoo Med foods for sale at stores in my area too... chain stores or otherwise. No luck.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Received my Zoo Med Spirulina 20 in the mail today. Was good to know my little friends were eating healthy. And wow.... feeding frenzy!

Thanks, Bandit!!


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, I just ordered the 5 star foods from Amazon, with 2 day shipping!!! Amazon has great prices too. They stocked all these foods. Thank you CoralBandit for the information!!!


----------

